# Is Salary of 90K good for couple



## rup212 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have been offered a job in Clayton-Melbourne with a salary of 90k pretax.Is this is good enough salary for a couple ? Currently we are placed in Singapore and we are having a good lifestyle here (with 1 to 2 eat outs per week and with at least 1 mini vacation in 6mths and manage to save around 2K a month )...I am just wondering with the above salary will we be able to save a decent amount since i understand tax rates in australia are very high.We are looking at renting a 2 bed apt or house and having a single car .Appreciate any comments on the same .


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi rup

your take home would be (i think) approximately 5000-5800A$. If you go sensibly with your expenses, you can still save as much or even more. have a look at the sticky threads, i suggest going through the cost of living thread in the same. it has approximate cost of things/services according to which you can have a comfortable life in 3000/couple. I know people who are leading a comfortable life in that kind of money, some in even lesser amount.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Is the 90k inclusive of 9% superannuation? 



rup212 said:


> I have been offered a job in Clayton-Melbourne with a salary of 90k pretax.Is this is good enough salary for a couple ? Currently we are placed in Singapore and we are having a good lifestyle here (with 1 to 2 eat outs per week and with at least 1 mini vacation in 6mths and manage to save around 2K a month )...I am just wondering with the above salary will we be able to save a decent amount since i understand tax rates in australia are very high.We are looking at renting a 2 bed apt or house and having a single car .Appreciate any comments on the same .


----------



## rup212 (Jul 13, 2010)

Rub said:


> Is the 90k inclusive of 9% superannuation?


90K does not include superanuation .....


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi, 

I am from Singapore too. If you are already secured a job and want to come here and am comfortable wth the money you are going to get, then be prepared for it and come here. The 2 expensive things that Singaporean are complaining is cheap in Australia (by Singapoe standard) - car and house.

However, if you have a very good career where you are "going places" within your organisation, I suggest you consider what you are going to part off with cos the pay in Singapore is higher and you keep more of the money in Singapore. 

Asian people and new comers prefer to stay nearer the city. If you rent a 2 bedroom with a car, that will most likely be in the city or nearer the city. My friend stay in South Melbourne in a 2 bedroom apartment and she ispaying about $500/wk which is about $2200 per month and that will already eat up whatever you earn. On top of that, you are competing with students and many people for rental places in the city or nearer to the city. 

Car are very cheap and if you have a job, you can get with a japanese car like Toyota or Honda below $20K. I have a Singaporean friend who is a Honda sale agent, do give me a buzz on PM if you want to get a Honda car as he can work out some better prices.

I would suggest that you move further to stay in the suburbs as it is cheaper and you can get a rented house for 3 bedroom house (about the size of 3 x 5 rooms HDB) for about $1200 /month so that you can save on that. 




rup212 said:


> I have been offered a job in Clayton-Melbourne with a salary of 90k pretax.Is this is good enough salary for a couple ? Currently we are placed in Singapore and we are having a good lifestyle here (with 1 to 2 eat outs per week and with at least 1 mini vacation in 6mths and manage to save around 2K a month )...I am just wondering with the above salary will we be able to save a decent amount since i understand tax rates in australia are very high.We are looking at renting a 2 bed apt or house and having a single car .Appreciate any comments on the same .


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, you will do just fine on that salary and you can save 2K a month if you put effort into it. Joemans post is correct also. Tax rates in AU are higher than Singapore without question but many places around the world that fact is true.



rup212 said:


> I have been offered a job in Clayton-Melbourne with a salary of 90k pretax.Is this is good enough salary for a couple ? Currently we are placed in Singapore and we are having a good lifestyle here (with 1 to 2 eat outs per week and with at least 1 mini vacation in 6mths and manage to save around 2K a month )...I am just wondering with the above salary will we be able to save a decent amount since i understand tax rates in australia are very high.We are looking at renting a 2 bed apt or house and having a single car .Appreciate any comments on the same .


----------



## ricky200276 (Jul 1, 2010)

Did you had a talk with your employer regarding LAFHA? I guess you can save a lot more on taxes and your take home pay practically will much more.
As you're a Singaporean (I am also from Singapore and thinking of moving to Sydney soon) and will living away from home you're entitled for LAFHA however do ask your tobe emlpoyer to make it explicit in the offer letter.

Thanks..


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Please note: LAFHA is normally for 457 holders and not for PRs.



ricky200276 said:


> Did you had a talk with your employer regarding LAFHA? I guess you can save a lot more on taxes and your take home pay practically will much more.
> As you're a Singaporean (I am also from Singapore and thinking of moving to Sydney soon) and will living away from home you're entitled for LAFHA however do ask your tobe emlpoyer to make it explicit in the offer letter.
> 
> Thanks..


----------

